# 4.2 clock widget in colors



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the 4.2 clock widget only. They are individual apk. In different colors. So if you install one you will have to replace it to get another color. I was looking for the widget and found this! I take no credit just found it!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2021083


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

That actually looks really clean. I just had a thought. Have you ever seen a similar clock that would also indicate battery level?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Too bad it won't launch the alarm app when tapped









Deal breaker for me. Silly, I know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Too bad it won't launch the alarm app when tapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can fix that. I actually have been doing this myself by decompiling the apk and recompiling with new colors. Interested? Its extremely easy to do with Ninjamorph.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I can fix that. I actually have been doing this myself by decompiling the apk and recompiling with new colors. Interested? Its extremely easy to do with Ninjamorph.


Absolutely, old chum. Fill me in please.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whoa, almost forgot about this thread.

Hacked together a few colors quick tonite. Might try actually doing some xml edits in the future to theme out the rest of it, or maybe some tricky gradiant work with the arms of the clock? Hrm.

Anywho, here's the colored versions that also work properly (i.e. launching the alarm app, etc)

http://db.tt/fcgxByKp

Its drop-boxed currently as mediafire is down, so be easy on it. There is six colors included in the zip, green, ics blue, orange, purple, red, and yellow.

They are the actual DeskClock.apk, so just grab the color you want, copy/paste to /system/app, set permission rw-r--r--, reboot, and you should be solid. *If you have a digital widget from the same apk set on your lockscreen on 4.2 you will need to reload/re-add it afterwards*

Let me know if any other issues/requests. Maybe sometime in the future I'll make a fancy installer, but in the meantime its easy enough just to push the apk yourself...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Goose,

It installed AOKP clocks as well, which is cool. However, it won't launch the alarm for me. AOKP clock does though.
EDIT: it's launching now  not sure why it didn't at first. Awesome!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Goose,
> 
> It installed AOKP clocks as well, which is cool. However, it won't launch the alarm for me. AOKP clock does though.
> EDIT: it's launching now  not sure why it didn't at first. Awesome!
> ...


Yeah I ripped it out of my system to mod it, and I'm running AOKP 

Glad its working.


----------

